
Which Sign Up and Login Options Are Optimal for Cryptocurrency Exchange? - espayex
https://medium.com/espayexchangespace/which-sign-up-login-options-are-optimal-for-a-white-label-cryptocurrency-exchange-89c813626780
======
verdverm
400, 402, 404 are all good choices

